# How to build a double track X cross-over?



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'd like to build an X cross-over between my two mainlines. Can I do this using USA Trains large (#6) switches (two left and two right), an Aristocraft X cross over (what angle?) and some extra straight track? Or is there a better way to do this using another brand of track? Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it can be done with Sunset Valley turnouts and crossings. I have one on my layout. This geometry is ONLY good for Sunset Valley components. SV turnouts are constructed like the 1:1 stuff (STRAIGHT through the frog) and not curved through the frog.

Four #6 turnouts and a #3 crossing (19 degrees) will make a double crossover with the two mainlines on 8.5 inch centers. Four #8 turnouts and a #4 crossing (14 degrees) will make a double crossover with mainlines on 8.1 inch centers. Here is a link for this combination:

http://www.svrronline.com/Switches.html

Good luck.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

You could try one of our members alecescolme he makes track: he lives in England (as I do); a PM (go via the members section with the name shown) may help


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes you can it's a 19.5 cross from aristocraft and no added track


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a used one in stock.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes Ed I do too.

Bubba


----------

